# Marimo balls



## GreenNeedle (17 Dec 2008)

Not often I venture into the algae section of the forum but I have a little question that is probably stupid but I was interested to know.

When CO2, nutrients etc are perfect in a planted tank, then algae starts to decline.

Does this have the same effect on people with Marimo balls?  Do they start to decline when the rest of the 'higher' plants are in fine fettle?

Its not that I am getting any as I think they look rank but I was just wondering!

AC


----------



## louis_last (21 Dec 2008)

No, marimo balls grow a bit faster with good CO2 and the right nutrients, as such some of the eastern tanks have amazing marimo carpets.


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Dec 2008)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Its not that I am getting any as I think they look rank but I was just wondering!



err,err hey cliff (Richard) ermmm....can i have your autograph please?....its not for me, its for my mum.


----------



## mr. luke (29 Dec 2008)

will flourish excell kill them off?


----------

